# My Story. Please Help.



## waffles8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi, My name is Chris and I have been dealing with IBS for a little over 2 years now. Where to start?.... My story starts 2 years ago when my symptoms started appearing. It was after eating buffalo wild wings (I don't know if this has anything to do with it but its the last thing I remember before my bowels went bad) I went to my friends place and drank too much beer and had a horrible bowel movement that night. The next day was the same and the day after that was the same and so on... for the last 2 years my bowel movements have been bad, pretty much everyday. When I say my bowel movement is bad I mean this - every time I go to the bathroom I feel like I dont get all the poop out, I have an incomplete feeling, followed by abdominal pain and the worst part is I have to wipe FOREVER! All day and even into the night sometimes I will be making trips to the bathroom just to wipe. Its horrible and its everyday that i struggle. My stool varies tremendously, sometimes constipated, sometimes diarhea a lot of the time the stool seems normal or a little on the mushy side but still the same feeling of incomplete emptying, abdominal pain and the constant wiping......it has changed my life considerably. lets start with what I have doneI have been to the doctors way too much. I got a colonoscopy done and no positive results for any cancer or anything else. I kept going to a gastroenterologist specialist and the he put me on a few drugs that did nothing. The Doctor also put me on an old anti depressant (cant remember the name) which I did see some results but it didnt cure the bowel movements and I eventually stopped taking it. Those were the treatments I tried in the first year. Start of the Second year I got really fed up with having this so I made some serious changes in my life. For a long time I have been a drinker and a smoker. Ever since high school I have been partying a lot and my doctors had said that my drinking and smoking could be the cause of the problem. I didnt do anything about it until my second year of having IBS until I started seeing a new primary doctor. He said that I had too much acid building up in my stomach and it was getting into my intestense and making my bowel movements different and uncomfortable and that I should stop drinking and smoking cigarettes and marijuana as well as staying away from spicy stuff and very acidic stuff. So I did the craziest thing I have ever done and I quit smoking after 6 years of being addicted. I also quit drinking alcohol and stopped smoking marijuana and went back to my doctor after a month and told him that I quit and he prescribed me prilosec otc. It was the first drug that I thought was working and I kept taking it for 2 months until one day I just had a really bad nigh out drinking and the next day I had a horrible bowel movement. Depression sank in and I never really got better i even tried taking it again but it do anything. I stopped taking prilosec because i didn't think it was doing anything and i moved on to try a gluten free diet. I tried a gluten free diet for 2 months with some positive results but i never got completely better. I noticed that my stool was softer and my stomach problems felt better. But I lost weight and felt like I wasn't eating right. and eventually my problems came back. I am currently not on any diet and I am still having these problems. This problem has changed my life tremendously. It is a daily struggle to feel physically and emotionally/mentally stable. Its hard to live life with fecal matter constantly coming out of your butt after you have a bowel movement and try to take on the rest of your day, which for me consists of work, playing in 4 bands, having a puppy, and the list goes on. I do have one thing that has kept me sane though and that is my lovely girlfriend. She has helped me with my IBS soo much and I love her for it. I have never actually been diagnosed with IBS. none of my doctors have told me that I have it. some of them have said that "we might be looking at IBS" or other statements along those lines but have never actually told me that i have IBS. I am writing this story to see if anyone knows what I am going though or if anyone has the same symptoms that I do. If you do know anything about this than please write back. I am desperate for any response especially if you know a cure for this. but any response is accepted. I need help.p.s. If you have any questions about what my problems are or anything else just ask.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Please try taking a probiotic such as Florastor, Align, or any good probiotic will do. See if your doctor has any samples you can try first, this will help keep the cost down if you can sample first and know it is going to help you. If one particular brand has no results, try another. They say that IBS has to do with bad bacterial in your gut and not enough of the good bacteria. Probiotics will help with the good bacteria. Watch your diet for spicy foods or foods that seem to "trigger" an attack, and try to stay away from these particular foods. I have also heard that colustrum helps. I have recently ordered some and will be trying it soon. Start with these suggestions and let us know how you do. If they don't help, maybe someone else can give you other suggestions. Best of luck to you and thank that girlfriend of yours for sticking by you during this process. Not very many people who don't have to deal with this seem to understand. You are a lucky guy.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

You quit smoking and drinking! wow, thats fantastic! great job! good for your whole health, not just IBS.i think everybody almost, get "hang over tummy" - terrible tummy the day after drinking?, i surtainly do. i think it is maybe because the alcohol kills every bacteria on its way? so for someone with IBS drinking is extra terrible?maybe your bad habits triggerd your tummy trough all the years of not living healthy? A relative of mine ate horrid -lots of pizza, candy, stressed in his job..didnt eat regularly and so on.. he got IBD - colitis, and have to take chemoterapy-like pills for his guts every day... my belief is that his bad eating/lifestyle for years triggered it.. many people get help with IBS from dieting a sertain way, me included, i no longer have IBS after changing my diet. You say stopping gluten made u better? did you cut down carbs generally? or just replaced them with other "fast carbs" ? you MAY benefit from from a low carb diet, if you do it the healhy way. include vegetables and berries, etc. natural fats.. to test if it works one has to do it whole harted for some time, eating organic when you can.. never prosessed, but mostly home cooking, down to almost every ingredient.. and adding natural fibers in recipeshome cooking low carb stopped my symptomes. and i used to shift from C to D like u... i am starting a blog with all my thoughts on low carb, because it is so hard explaining all i know in small posts in forums: http://www.themargarethlove.com/ am just starting up - a little over 20 posts


----------



## waffles8 (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for the replies yall! @refuse to live this way, i have tried probiotics in the past and noticed nothing really but ill give it another shot. honestly the worst part about my IBS, or whatever it is, is the constant wiping and incomplete emptying. I will wipe forever with no conclusion. it sucks . but i need to go see some new doctors and hopefully get on a good diet. i am leaving town for 2 weeks (going on tour with my band) and cant go to a doctor. but after that i will schedule an appointment. i really hope i can figure this out.thanks again!


----------

